# Let's see your furbaby holiday photos!



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sydney pretty much posed herself in front of our tree, so I took advantage and snapped a picture.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Probably the best group shot I am going to get! Lol! I swear they are all lazy little elves!


1208131158 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

These are from 2011. They crack me up:




























From 2009, Luna had gotten a new bed for Christmas and she instantly loved it:


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Awwww, those are all so cute! I wanted to get an outfit for Syd but we just settled on a little jingle bell collar thing. haha


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

Here is Lawrie looking dapper in his holiday sweater...


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't have one yet this year but when the snow clears we're going to walk to the santa house  I already dropped by and Roxie LOVED both Santa and Mrs. Claus... Which is insane as she usually hates men. I was just like WELL THEN. She even fell asleep on Mrs. Claus's lap...


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Ranger went to see Santa on Saturday. 










He was really good except the last time he was there was for the mushing clinic so he was a little amped up haha.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I just did my annual christmas pics lol


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

uuuuhh I dunno what happened to my post, but we'll try again? lol

Gem is the only pup I have raised in a long time, I start these when I first got her and have taken a similar pics every christmas.. I can't beleive how much she has changed from 1 year to 2 years!

baby









1 year









2 years


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

ok, my whole gang!









Gyp









Gem









Happy









Paisley









Rusty









Baby


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Definitely not the most flattering but I had an opportunity! I tried putting the hat on when he was awake but he wasn't having any part of it.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

llillio said:


> Here is Lawrie looking dapper in his holiday sweater...


This is so cute! He looks like a teddy bear!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Holding his new treat that he consumed in ten minutes. I mean I know it was supposed to be edible, but still... ten minutes?!?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Last year at Christmas ....


1109121502c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

This year .....


1019131726 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

I already posted some of these on the random pictures thread, but thought it wouldn't hurt to post here too... Seeing as its a more fitting thread xD I want to take even more, but these are all I have so far. Christmas just gives me so many picture taking opportunities. I would have more of Rylee (my black GSD mix) but she's not as easy of a dog to use for photo sessions >< I'll make it my mission this year to get at least two Christmas themed ones though. 


















































































And my funny bonus pic:


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Lupen said:


> I already posted some of these on the random pictures thread, but thought it wouldn't hurt to post here too... Seeing as its a more fitting thread xD I want to take even more, but these are all I have so far. Christmas just gives me so many picture taking opportunities. I would have more of Rylee (my black GSD mix) but she's not as easy of a dog to use for photo sessions >< I'll make it my mission this year to get at least two Christmas themed ones though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of your dogs are beautiful, Koda especially. I love dogs with bi-colored eyes.

I still have to take some, hopefully they'll be up before Friday.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

SIL on her first cart ride. Of course, the dogs always have to go.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

A couple of my silly bear from this afternoon. I have never attempted lights on the dog before and Bus is usually a bit of a weenie about new things but he didnt balk for a second! Of course the handful of liver I kept shoving in his mouth may have had a little something to do with that


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't have any pics this year yet of my fur..uh doggy,so here's from last year.


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you Jazzy ^^ 

Have a few more... been wanting to take some photos like these for awhile; where the dogs tangled in lights. Finally got around to it last night ... tried getting some with Rylee but was having trouble seeing as she's black + the lighting wasn't good >< but I might try again later.


























Oh and here, have a cat!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Koda has got to be one of my favorite dogs on this forum, she is beautiful! 

And now I need to do this light thing with Sydney... maybe I'll wait until we bring the new kitten home in the next few days/week and then do it with them both.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Koopa with his Christmas bowtie:


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Not a dog, but thought I'd share some Holiday photos of Jazzy.



















The pictures aren't that good, sorry about that.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

First Christmas And Christmas Sweater!


----------



## nikkiartstudio (Dec 22, 2013)

omg so cute! I wish my basset posed that well for pics!!!


----------



## nikkiartstudio (Dec 22, 2013)

nice smile!!!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm Not Sure Who You're Talking To, Or If It's Everyone, But My Dude Rarely Does That For Me Either! hehe


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

My Mom Captured That Smile! Hehe


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

We don't have any except this one. Rigby IS the gift! This was when my son first saw him, when we brought him home. He was SOOO excited!!


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh, and this is Rigby cuddled up in his Christmas blanket......


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I photo shopped this one a bit .... I like playing with my pics like that!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

More.:wink:


----------



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

Our Christmas card this year and other shots...


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I came up with the idea that we all wear reindeer antlers 
I've got my Rein"dear" (boyfriend) and my Rein"dog" (Logan)












Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)




----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Someone's waiting for Santa!


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

JD was the only one whose X-Mas photo turned out. The rest of them are snow pictures. Except none of MoMo because apparently neither cookies or squeaky balls motivate her to pose for me in the negative temps.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Pandora










and Kafka


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's some pictures I took tonight! It's just me, the dog, and the kitten.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Chester's annual visit to Santa where he complete forgets all his training and manners and just goes wild over SANTA!!!! Silly boy.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Shell said:


> Chester's annual visit to Santa where he complete forgets all his training and manners and just goes wild over SANTA!!!! Silly boy.


Oh, I absolutely love this photo. Chester just looks so happy and so full of enthusiasm, it's both hilarious and adorable.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Whistlejacket said:


> Oh, I absolutely love this photo. Chester just looks so happy and so full of enthusiasm, it's both hilarious and adorable.


Thank you. It took 2 assistants to wrangle him into position while he licked their faces, climbed on Santa's lap, pulled Santa's beard off, and knocked one of the (laughing wildly) assistants on her butt with his hugs. 

Last year's Christmas photos:



























2011









and his very first Christmas photo in 2010


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Not really holiday related, but this is from a recent snow storm.










RunsWithDogs said:


>


You really should have this photo printed and framed. Your dogs are gorgeous!



Shell said:


> Chester's annual visit to Santa where he complete forgets all his training and manners and just goes wild over SANTA!!!! Silly boy.


Love this picture; it's such a fun contrast to "serious Chester" in your avatar.


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

This is my Sister's 6 mo old puppy Keela. Her Mom is a Mastiff, but they're unsure of the dad, but heard it was a Siberian Husky mix. She's the sweetest, most gentle dog!


This isn't festive looking, but it was taken on Christmas eve. My parents have a new Pom/chi/boston Terrier puppy named Otis. He and Rigby were playing with each other. SOO cute!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

It's the best one I could get of Mia! Mae has one in front of the tree on my moms phone the boys aren't allowed by the tree. There tails send things flying,lol. Learned that the hard way! The last picture is my "christmas miracle" that Mia and mae do love each other!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Horrible lighting makes poor Wes look all yellow, even with some crazy editing to try and balance it a little. Need better lighting and/or better editing skills.


----------

